# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Mike Pence (VPOTUS)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to the evaluation.


*Important notes:*
* This thread will be following the site's "Functional Debate Principles".
* This is an official evaluation, the "Site Issue Evaluations" guidelines apply.
* If you have any questions on procedural matters contact the staff outside of this thread.
** Anything off-topic will be deleted; stick strictly to the issue and facts at hand.* 


*Information*

*Candidate Information*
Candidate Name: Mike Pence
Office Sought: Vice President of the United States
Ticket: Trump
Party: Republican Party
Website: https://www.donaldjtrump.com
Social Media: 
https://www.facebook.com/mikepence
https://twitter.com/govpencein


*Race Information: Competition & Demographics*
Incumbent: Obama / Biden
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: VP: Weld




*Evaluation*

*Candidate Profile: Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]


*Candidate Profile: Personal*
Honesty: [Rating TBD]
Issue consistency: [Rating TBD]
Personality: [Rating TBD]
Associations: [Rating TBD]
Relevant experience: [Rating TBD]
Personal history: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Personal Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Candidate Rating:* [Rating TBD]



*Race Profile Rating*
Race Impact Rating: [Rating TBD]
Victory Impact Rating: [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]



*Overall Rating:*



*Evaluation Commentary*

Key strong points: 

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

Unknown points for further research:

Rating commentary:

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## RJ Liberty

Pence is actually not bad on a number of issues. However, the below 33 issues are troubling for me. He wants to make the PATRIOT Act permanent, voted to continue unwarranted wiretaps, supported the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, supported CAFTA, and wants more government in the bedroom. No thanks.

Future of conservatism demands traditional marriage. (Feb 2008)     
Voted YES on Constitutionally defining marriage as one-man-one-woman. (Jul 2006)     
Voted YES on making the PATRIOT Act permanent. (Dec 2005)     
Voted YES on Constitutional Amendment banning same-sex marriage. (Sep 2004)     
Voted YES on more funding for Mexico to fight drugs. (Jun 2008)
Voted YES on military border patrols to battle drugs & terrorism. (Sep 2001)
Rated -20 by NORML, indicating a "hard-on-drugs" stance. (Dec 2006)
Voted YES on implementing CAFTA, Central America Free Trade. (Jul 2005)
Voted YES on implementing US-Australia Free Trade Agreement. (Jul 2004)
Voted YES on implementing US-Singapore free trade agreement. (Jul 2003)
Voted YES on implementing free trade agreement with Chile. (Jul 2003)
Voted NO on protecting whistleblowers from employer recrimination. (Mar 2007) 
Voted YES on extending the PATRIOT Act's roving wiretaps. (Feb 2011)
Voted NO on requiring FISA warrants for wiretaps in US. (Mar 2008)
Voted YES on removing need for FISA warrant for wiretapping abroad. (Aug 2007)
Voted NO on restricting no-bid defense contracts. (Mar 2007)
Voted YES on allowing electronic surveillance without a warrant. (Sep 2006)
Voted YES on continuing intelligence gathering without civil oversight. (Apr 2006)
Voted YES on federalizing rules for driver licenses to hinder terrorists. (Feb 2005)
Voted YES on supporting new position of Director of National Intelligence. (Dec 2004)
Voted YES on emergency $78B for war in Iraq & Afghanistan. (Apr 2003)
Rated 0% by the AU, indicating opposition to church-state separation. (Dec 2006)
Designate first weekend in May as Ten Commandments Weekend. (Apr 2011) 
Voted YES on retroactive immunity for telecoms' warrantless surveillance. (Jun 2008)
Voted YES on increasing fines for indecent broadcasting. (Feb 2005)
Voted YES on banning Internet gambling by credit card. (Jun 2003)
Voted NO on investigating Bush impeachment for lying about Iraq. (Jun 2008)
Voted NO on redeploying US troops out of Iraq starting in 90 days. (May 2007)
Voted YES on declaring Iraq part of War on Terror with no exit date. (Jun 2006)
Voted YES on approving removal of Saddam & valiant service of US troops. (Mar 2004)
Voted YES on authorizing military force in Iraq. (Oct 2002)
No contact & enforce sanctions on Iran until threat is gone. (May 2011)
Support the completion of the US mission in Iraq. (Feb 2007)

----------


## pcosmar

> No thanks.
> 
> Future of conservatism demands traditional marriage. (Feb 2008)     
> Voted YES on Constitutionally defining marriage as one-man-one-woman. (Jul 2006)     
> Voted YES on making the PATRIOT Act permanent. (Dec 2005)     
> Voted YES on Constitutional Amendment banning same-sex marriage. (Sep 2004)     
> Voted YES on more funding for Mexico to fight drugs. (Jun 2008)
> Voted YES on military border patrols to battle drugs & terrorism. (Sep 2001)
> Rated -20 by NORML, indicating a "hard-on-drugs" stance. (Dec 2006)
> ...


Authoritarian.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Don't know anything about the guy but if Trump is picking him there must be something wrong with him...

----------


## juleswin

> Voted YES on promoting free trade with Peru. (Nov 2007)
> Voted NO on assisting workers who lose jobs due to globalization. (Oct 2007)
> Voted YES on implementing CAFTA, Central America Free Trade. (Jul 2005)
> Voted YES on implementing US-Australia Free Trade Agreement. (Jul 2004)
> Voted YES on implementing US-Singapore free trade agreement. (Jul 2003)
> Voted YES on implementing free trade agreement with Chile. (Jul 2003)
> Rated 61% by CATO, indicating a mixed record on trade issues. (Dec 2002)
> Extend trade restrictions on Burma to promote democracy. (Jun 2007)
> 
> ...


Now, if the Mike Pence is an insurance as the trumpsters like to suggest, imagine what they are trying to insure against if the globalist Pence is the fall back.

----------


## juleswin

Trump is on TV right now saying how NAFTA is the worst trade deal ever. But I am watching a cspan clip of Pence speaking on the congress floor in favor of it. I wonder how long before Pence would start to say that he was tricked.

https://www.c-span.org/video/?c4610712/mike-pence-nafta

start talking about NAFTA 2 mins into the video. Talking about how NAFTA has helped Indiana farmers which maybe true but this kind of talk cannot jell with Trump campaign rhetoric.

----------


## undergroundrr

Pence is a big TPP fan

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...e-for-america/

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## RJ Liberty

> Authoritarian.


Yep. It's very clear.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

From Twitter:




> Dan Senor @dansenor
> It's disorienting to have had commiserated w/someone re: Trump - about how he was unacceptable, & then to see that someone become Trump's VP
> 9:49 AM - 15 Jul 2016


Dan Senor is a major next-generation neoconservative operative:
http://rightweb.irc-online.org/profile/senor_dan/

----------


## TommyJeff

> 


where did you get this image?

----------


## RJ Liberty

> where did you get this image?


From OnTheIssues.org, the site I linked in the post you just quoted.

----------


## Suzanimal

> where did you get this image?





> From OnTheIssues.org, the site I linked in the post you just quoted.


It's at the very bottom of the page.

----------


## TommyJeff

> 



i just took this quiz and found I was 100% on economic issues, but if pence is 90%, as suggested above, that's a positive thing.  Why aren't people glad to have someone on the ticket like that?



I also noticed the topic "EPA regulations are too restrictive", is said to have a libertarian answer of "strongly oppose".  Really?!?   Libertarians think the EPA regulations aren't too restrictive?!?!?!?!?  (Sorry OP for the mini hijack,  I'm new to this site and baffled by this one)

----------


## TommyJeff

> From OnTheIssues.org, the site I linked in the post you just quoted.


Thanks!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Generally a negative indicator to have Bill Kristol as a foreign policy adviser.




> *Bill Kristol, editor of the Weekly Standard, who has been advising Pence on foreign policy*, said Pence’s legislative and executive experience gives him “an unusual niche.”
> 
> “Voters do want that anti-Washington outsider, but they also want someone who knows what he’s doing there,” Kristol said.
> ...
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...bdc_story.html

----------


## undergroundrr

> Generally a negative indicator to have Bill Kristol as a foreign policy adviser.


trump is the conduit for Kristol and his associates to achieve the power and control they've always craved.  Team trump and the RNC are handing us all to them on a silver platter.

----------

